# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Patsy Kensit eats her horse

## alan45

According to Teletext PG 328 Emmerdale bosses have come up with a storyline wher Sadie serves up her beloved horse for a meal, The story makes front page headlines on the Sunday Sport

----------


## alan45

Here is the front cover of The Sunday Sport

----------


## Katy

what an interesting story, Not. 

Also how many people buy the sunday sport.

----------


## shannisrules

but doesnt it say patsy kensit ate her horse not sadie and it says ate which means its not in the future

----------


## alan45

> but doesnt it say patsy kensit ate her horse not sadie and it says ate which means its not in the future


True. But then again The Sport is not reknowned for its grammar.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sadie King eats her alter-ego then......

----------


## Rain_

sick puppy...god help her....try eating frogs instead

----------


## tammyy2j

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  


> Sadie King eats her alter-ego then......

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

I believe the idea is that Sadie is _served up_ her horse as some sort of foul trick, not that she chooses to eat it, lol.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I believe the idea is that Sadie is _served up_ her horse as some sort of *foul trick*, not that she chooses to eat it, lol.


Don't you mean 'foal trick' ?.....

----------


## alan45

> Don't you mean 'foal trick' ?.....


Neighhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!   Dont try to harness cheap laughs or you will discover you will be saddled with the fact that Emmerdale will not be first past the post in the ratings

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Do you want to bet on that?  What other puns are you going to trott out Alan?

Nothing wrong with the current ratings, they're fairly stable right now.

----------


## feelingyellow

:Rotfl:  Erm sounds nice! Just the usual day for Patsy then  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

This is a bit confusing. Did Patsy Kensit actually eat her horse which has led bosses to think up the storyline of Sadie serving up her horse?

----------


## dddMac1

yuck i could never eat a horse

----------


## xCharliex

No-one has actually even stated what the article was about, does anyone want to explain?!?! 

And i really dont think she ate a horse its supposed to be a sarcasm headline

----------


## samantha nixon

patsy eats her own horse, its in the programme and not reality guys. The story line is meant to hurt the character, not the horse. It will be her future mother-in-law that feeds her cossack. And they say it will be "Tastefully done". Patsy Kensit was upset by the whole of the thing and was afraid it might be bad veiwing for animal lovers.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It would have been great if the shoe had been on the other foot and the horse ate Sadie King.

----------


## xCharliex

> patsy eats her own horse, its in the programme and not reality guys. The story line is meant to hurt the character, not the horse. It will be her future mother-in-law that feeds her cossack. And they say it will be "Tastefully done". Patsy Kensit was upset by the whole of the thing and was afraid it might be bad veiwing for animal lovers.


Omg thats a well cruel thing to do, for someone who has horses like myself im not sure if i like the idea of that!!

----------


## alan45

Apparently she only thinks its her horse but it isnt really. Thats according to PK herself on This Morning yesterday

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Welcome back Alan, nice to see you again.

----------


## xCharliex

> Apparently she only thinks its her horse but it isnt really. Thats according to PK herself on This Morning yesterday


Thanks for clearing that up! Gutted cant believe i missed her yesterday  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

Heres what happens according to the episode guide for 2nd April

.................
Sadie kicks off with Rosemary
Airs Sunday, April 2 2006 at 19:00 BST on ITV1

Matthew and Sadie arrive at the Sinclairsâ to agree the settlement. Rosemary is very cool and invites them to sample her new French chefâs cuisine. Rosemaryâs solicitor conducts the handover and as Sadie reads the document Rosemary smugly notes that though the company was worth a million on Friday, when the market opens tomorrow, the stocks will plummet. 

As a final blow, Rosemary _implies _  that the French cuisine they have just eaten was Sadieâs beloved horse Cossack. Feeling sick, a distraught Sadie leaves. Has Rosemary just duped Sadie twice over?

----------


## samantha nixon

> Thanks for clearing that up! Gutted cant believe i missed her yesterday


i missed it aswell and thanks for putting that on here alan

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Rosemary sounds a great character, much better than Patsy's attempts at playing Sadie King.

----------


## crystalsea

what I can't work out is does Sadie know that she hadn't really eaten her horse or not?  I missed the episode, thanks

----------


## dddMac1

> what I can't work out is does Sadie know that she hadn't really eaten her horse or not?  I missed the episode, thanks


no i don't think she does know yet

----------

